# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  diuretics

## RuhlFreak55

Ok trying to figure out the game plan that is best and safest....well a reasonable balance of the two anyway, And i've found the older threads on here about it but they're all at least 2-3 years old so i'm wondering if anyone has more up to date info.

From what i've found elsewhere you never want to use a LOOP type diuretic (lasix) because they're extremely dangerous in almost every way. 

The article i read recommended using one of the other types: potassium sparing diuretics (Spironolactone (aldactone) , triamterene (dyrenium)) or Thazides (which includes dyazide). 
however....it didn't say how one should run either of these types for optimal conditioning running up to a contest, so i'm hoping someone can enlighten me.

----------


## Phate

> Ok trying to figure out the game plan that is best and safest....well a reasonable balance of the two anyway, And i've found the older threads on here about it but they're all at least 2-3 years old so i'm wondering if anyone has more up to date info.
> 
> From what i've found elsewhere you never want to use a LOOP type diuretic (lasix) because they're extremely dangerous in almost every way. 
> 
> The article i read recommended using one of the other types: potassium sparing diuretics (Spironolactone (aldactone) , triamterene (dyrenium)) or Thazides (which includes dyazide). 
> however....it didn't say how one should run either of these types for optimal conditioning running up to a contest, so i'm hoping someone can enlighten me.


why not just use salt manipulation, much safer

----------


## RuhlFreak55

feel free to educate me on that also phate......

----------


## T_Own

probably just eating less salt, to no sodium at all in the days before (maybe days 7-4 out) then flush out water with more water and potassium?

----------


## FireGuy

I tried a diuretic (dyazide) for the first time for my two shows last year. For me I got way dryer doing a basic sodium load/deplete. TOwn is way off though about cutting sodium 4-7 days out, that will leave you flat.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> I tried a diuretic (dyazide) for the first time for my two shows last year. For me I got way dryer doing a basic sodium load/deplete. TOwn is way off though about cutting sodium 4-7 days out, that will leave you flat.


dyazide didn't work as well as that? well i'm open to suggestion i guess, how do you structure your sodium load/deplete? 

i'd still like any other experiences with diuretics tho  :Smilie:

----------


## FireGuy

There are a ton of different ways to run the last 2 weeks of prep and it usually seems trial and error is how we figure out what works best for us. I know guys who carb load and it works great for them, it tends to smooth me out, I actually look better taking in extra fats the last 24 hours.

Anyways, on to sodium, and again this is what works great for me.

I run sodium at 6 grams a day (yes, thats 6000mg) for at least the 12 weeks leading up to the show. You will get a lil bloat at first but your body will adjust within a few days. 2-3 weeks out I will gradually bump the sodium up 1 gram every 2-3 days. I have gone as high as 16 grams a day with no problems. You will have a super full look at this number and your vascularity will have people staring at you like your are a freak. If I am running 16 grams on Wednesday I will cut it to 10 on Thursday and then 4 on Friday. Dont venture far from the bathroom on these two days because the 12 gram drop in sodium will have you in front of the urinal every 30 minutes.

One of the benefits of this is you are now going to still retain a lot of fullness and vascularity by having 4g of sodium the day before the show, where normally 4g would smooth someone else out. 

I run carbs consistent around 150-200 and adjust if needed and run water high all week and just drop it completely friday afternoon around 3. 

Like I said, this is what works best for me. If you have any questions or other ideas I would love to hear them. Always looking to learn.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

hmmm ima have to research this more....i saw on a couple other sites as well people saying that diuretics are kinda obsolete and you can get the same results or better with sodium manipulation just as you've said

----------


## FireGuy

Let me know what you find out, planning on hitting the stage a couple times myself in 09.

----------


## Bossman

Salt manipulation gets me about 1/2 way there. Everyone is different like fireguy said, trial and error will really be the only way to find out what works for you.

I use a similar salt manipulation, except I cut it out completely Wednesday evening. I have zero (as close to zero as possible) salt Thurs and Fri. I will be a little drier Friday morning and my morning weight will be lower. Saturday morning I will be approx 5 lbs lighter then Weds morning, just from Salt manipulaiton. 

Keep in mind there are other things going on with final weeks prep. Im carbing up on Thurs and Frid, filling out while I still have enough sodium in my body. If done correctly, I will be full and dry/vascular on Saturday morning. This alone will have me looking pretty good, but not quite there.


I do not cut my water until Friday evening. I take one tab of dyazide Fri at 4pm, another at 9 pm and one more at midnight. This will pull another 5lbs of water by Saturday morning. So, I will be 10lbs lighter (approx) then I was when I woke on Weds morning.

Only trial and error will tell you what works for you. Frequently competing helps. I competed 5 times in 2007 in an effort to hone my final weeks prep.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

bump.....

how do you guys get this much salt? i don't tend to like salty shit in general.....so wondering what all you put it in, to get so many grams a day. 

also if cgb happens to see....what are your diazide tabs dosed at? i've seen 25mg and 100mg....these are both hydrochlorothiazide if i recall correctly.

----------


## FireGuy

I use soy sauce, it's easy to meaure and I just add it in with any ground meat as its cooking.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> I use soy sauce, it's easy to meaure and I just add it in with any ground meat as its cooking.


how much sodium that got compared to hot sauce? cuz i use that all the time....

----------


## FireGuy

I dont know about hot sauce but I believe 1/2 cup of soy sauce is 8,000 mgs.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

240mg per teaspoon for my hot sauce

----------


## FireGuy

24 teaspoons in a 1/2 cup =5760mgs per half cup on hot sauce.

----------


## FireGuy

Soy actually comes out to 7360mgs per half cup.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> *24 teaspoons in a cup* =5760mgs per half cup on hot sauce.


didn't know that conversion off the top of my head

----------


## FireGuy

> didn't know that conversion off the top of my head


I would like to say I did but I have to admit to googling it. I misstyped as well, it was supposed to say 24 teaspoons in a half cup.

----------

